# Do makers use lacquer for high gloss horn?



## Chips (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't make knife handles myself, but I hope to someday. I'm an avid fan of this kind of craftsmanship and have commissioned custom handles for all my knives so far. I'm wondering what it takes to get that ultimate glossy shine on (in this instance) black horn? Do some makers lacquer their handles as a final step and wet sand/polish them? Or do they rely on finer and finer grades of sanding and waxing plus buffing?

My latest commissioned project is going back to the knifemaker for a few revisions, and one thing I've asked is for a very high gloss polish for the black buffalo horn. I'm curious what is the best way to achieve this, as long as it's relatively durable. I wouldn't want a simple sprayed on gloss varnish making everything look nice and shiny, only to have it bubble or peel in a few months use. So whether it's a lacquer, varnish, wax, I'd be curious to read about others experience with achieving an ultimate gloss finish.

Thanks


----------



## Chips (Jan 10, 2022)

And this might add some complexity to the question at hand. My handle also has nickel silver spacers and G-10 spacers. I don't care if I can feel the demarcations of where each piece ends and begins, as long as the wood and the horn are glossy finished. But I worry if applying a varnish/laquer, etc, on a handle with metal spacers like this would just look horrible in a few months of use, and peel or chip off or blister, etc?


----------



## tostadas (Jan 10, 2022)

You can get a high gloss polish on horn simply by sanding to high grit and buffing.


----------



## ethompson (Jan 10, 2022)

I’ve had good luck getting that high gloss, slightly translucent look by sanding in a tight progression up to 2k or 3k followed by steel wool and buffing with compounds and then dry. Be warned anytime you’re abrading horn it smells terrible.


----------



## Chips (Jan 10, 2022)

tostadas said:


> You can get a high gloss polish on horn simply by sanding to high grit and buffing.




With normal buffing compounds or just a fine buffing wheel/cloth?


----------



## tostadas (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't own a buffing wheel, but was able to get gloss finish with micromesh pads up to 12k

Buffing wheel should be faster


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 10, 2022)

My experience is if you do it all by sanding then say Tru oil and buffing with some wax with a wheel or cloth it will still eventually lose that high gloss with extended use. If you lacquer it will stay thay way pretty much indefinitely. However I find lacquer makes a rather slick handle to which for me personally is not ideal


----------

